# Macrothele gigas



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

My sling moulted this morn


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

good molt mate,had 3 of these beasts ,still have 1 now ,my mates is adult female ,so fast and scary out the web for prey ,mat


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ohhh someone else who has one!!! We all need to keep in contact in the hope of a few pairings cos i don't want to see these dissapear from the hobby and they seem rare as hell. Here's a few pics of mine


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

They're odd :lol2:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

what's the common name?

looks like a different type of atrax


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> what's the common name?
> 
> looks like a different type of atrax


There very similar, there called a giant japanese funnel web


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> There very similar, there called a giant japanese funnel web


i was going to ask whether it was the japanese funnel web but didn't want to sound stupid if it was wrong

are they venomous?


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

ahhhh i miss my pair


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> i was going to ask whether it was the japanese funnel web but didn't want to sound stupid if it was wrong
> 
> are they venomous?


Apparently they have a really nasty bite, i don't wish to find out though


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

HalcyonInverts said:


> ahhhh i miss my pair


Yeah they are great spiders mate! Sadly though the only Macrotheles that seem to be doing the rounds is the spanish one, still a beautiful spider but i think it lacks the red? I have a sling that's doing very well


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

i take it the venom isn't as potent as the sydney funnel web


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

hey tim ,yours looks awsome ,getting big now ,im getting a few from hamm ,going to breed these mate ,mat


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> hey tim ,yours looks awsome ,getting big now ,im getting a few from hamm ,going to breed these mate ,mat


Yeah mate it's one of my favorites! Hardly ever see the thing but when i do it's great :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> i take it the venom isn't as potent as the sydney funnel web


Nah but it's not a nice thing to get bitten by


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Nah but it's not a nice thing to get bitten by


if it packs as powerful a bite as the atrax then i definitely wouldn't want to find out

do you need a DWA for it?


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah they are great spiders mate! Sadly though the only Macrotheles that seem to be doing the rounds is the spanish one, still a beautiful spider but i think it lacks the red? I have a sling that's doing very well


Yer, im picking up a pair of Spanish funnels at Hamm  gooood times!

Sorry for highjacking the thread... buuuttt...

Im getting 3 pairs of Harmonicon rufescens (funnel web Spp) at Hamm also... cant find much on them on the web. Anyone got some or any cool info on them?


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

HalcyonInverts said:


> Yer, im picking up a pair of Spanish funnels at Hamm  gooood times!
> 
> Sorry for highjacking the thread... buuuttt...
> 
> Im getting 3 pairs of Harmonicon rufescens (funnel web Spp) at Hamm also... cant find much on them on the web. Anyone got some or any cool info on them?


Harmonicon rufescens :: Opisy gatunków :: terrarium.com.pl

well if you can convert that to English that looks like some pretty decent info


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> Harmonicon rufescens :: Opisy gatunków :: terrarium.com.pl
> 
> well if you can convert that to English that looks like some pretty decent info


Cool! will have to try feeding that into an internet translator...


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

HalcyonInverts said:


> Cool! will have to try feeding that into an internet translator...


let me know what it turns out like

what language is that by the way?

looks Polish or somethin


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> if it packs as powerful a bite as the atrax then i definitely wouldn't want to find out
> 
> do you need a DWA for it?


Nah no DWA for these thank god


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> let me know what it turns out like
> 
> what language is that by the way?
> 
> looks Polish or somethin


Yeah it is Polish, I stumbled across it just now


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Nah no DWA for these thank god


hmm i'm very interested

is there much difference between the spanish and japanese?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> hmm i'm very interested
> 
> is there much difference between the spanish and japanese?


I'm not 100% sure mate, i know the japanese have the red chelicerae where as the spanish is black all over, but as my japanese gets bigger it seems to be losing the red so i guess apart from size they will look near enough the same


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/308393-macrothele-gigas.htmlhttp://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/306443-advice-wanted-basic-care-funnel.html

A few people are talking about the poison of the gigas in that forum


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

that thread had this link on it to another thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/306443-advice-wanted-basic-care-funnel.html

by the sounds of it their venom is deadly! untreated bite's could be lethal within 40 minutes somebody said, how true that is i don't know

bit strange that they aren't DWA because it sounds like the venom structure is very similar to atrax

interesting species either way


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> that thread had this link on it to another thread
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/306443-advice-wanted-basic-care-funnel.html
> 
> ...


i think the 40 min claim is like the governments iraq WMD claim of 45 min deployment time... utter sh*t!

As far as i could find, there is no proper documented cases of a death from thier native range of Ruyuku islands and taiwan.

they are dangerous though!! very very nasty neurotoxins. Possibly fatal, but 40 mins is pushing it in my opinion. More likely to be urban myth than peer reviwed fact.

The Spanish are a bit chunkier and slower than the gigas from my experience. Both are ace though! cant wait to get more funnel webs, they are the best spider to keep!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Well it's the same as Sicarious sp, these are apparently super toxic but there not on the DWA.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

not enough research into the venom and the spider itself i would guess


----------

